# tigerpincer dove



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's a goodun' from gourmet cook and UWN member tigerpincer:

You can of course make this recipe with all kinds of your own alterations but this is what I typically do. I make a marinade of Worcestershire, mustard, minced garlic, a splash or three of lemon juice olive oil and balsamic vinegar. I then add a seasoning like Montreal steak or Montreal chicken. I let the doves marinade according to the time I have but preferably overnight. After marinating I slice a jalapeño into moderately thin slices. Cut raw bacon strips into half and lay them out. Stack a dove breast on a slice of bacon then put a jalapeño slice on the dove. Wrap the bacon around the dove/jalapeño n put a toothpick through the center. Then it's time to throw on the grill till the bacon gets a little crispy but don't over do It as you don't want to over cook that dove.


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

And, apparently, when consumed they make you look 30 years younger! Who knew a bacon recipe could be the fountain of youth?


----------

